# advice please



## Maglo (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi very new to this just want a good cup of coffee, no faff, so was thinking bean to cup, but would like to mess around with froth/milk as i want a HOT drink, do you think this machine
Coffee maker with grinder Sage The Barista Express BES875 would fit the bill 
or the sage touch?? any advice greatle appreciated 
thank you 
mike


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I appreciate you want minimal faff but the grind of your beans is the most important step in the production of a decent drink. It’s GIGO in action.

The integrated grinders in every model I have seen evaluated have been described as second rate in comparison to standalone grinders. Additionally, on top of a hot espresso machine is a terrible place to store your precious beans which is what you are doing when you have beans in the integrated grinder hopper.

Sorry to be a killjoy but I really don’t think the small gain in convenience is worth the drop in quality in the end product. Of course YMMV and this is all just my opinion. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------

